# Canada’s revamped federal skilled worker visa programme open for applications



## Abbeyclairedavid

My family and I are looking to move to Canada but are unsure of the best way to get a visa, global visa are charging us €2000 for visa but still need a job offer. I am a fully qualified plumber living in Ireland working in England. I am constantly applying for jobs in Canada but get no reply. Does anybody know of any good websites or company's looking for people in our situation. Any information would be greatly appreciated as we are unsure of the next step to take?


----------



## Blue_Eyed

Try the federal skilled trades visa. You should probably take a trip to Canada and see potential employers. Dont let an immigration agency rip you off of so much money. 
Most of the immigration consultants are just out to rip you off. 
I would advise you to take a vacation to Canada and once you get there.. apply for jobs and try to have a face to face interview with potential employers.


----------

